# Okay so I have to confess,



## Crixus (Nov 7, 2019)

I do believe in conspiracy theories. Something I have always been interested in is animals being in an area they were deemed extinct in. Like wolves in the lower 48 being extinct, yet they turn up there. So you know, that wolves were extinct down here was debunked in the 90's. I remember when bears weren't supposed to be in east Texas, but they are. Even the red Wolfe from Mexico is making a come back and as it turns out, their DNA is all through the coyotes here in my area. I do have to admit, the song dogs around here are pretty big compared to what I have seen elseware. I always assumed it was because they are better living close to humans. My main thing though is big cats, big cats in Texas, and one big cat In particular which is the North American Jaguar.


North American jaguar - Wikipedia



I'm positive they are getting back to their original range.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 7, 2019)

The Only Known Jaguar in America Was Finally Caught on Video      |     Smart News     | Smithsonian


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## RodISHI (Nov 8, 2019)

We saw a black one come out of the Mangroves for a split second in we hours of the morning in South Florida in 1996. Locals had told us they were there but very rarely actually seen.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 9, 2019)

RodISHI said:


> We saw a black one come out of the Mangroves for a split second in we hours of the morning in South Florida in 1996. Locals had told us they were there but very rarely actually seen.




I'm jealous. There is a group here in Houston who go's and tries to confirm if they are in Texas. I thought they already found that they had. I'm thinking of volunteering to do a stretch.


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 11, 2019)

Crixus said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > We saw a black one come out of the Mangroves for a split second in we hours of the morning in South Florida in 1996. Locals had told us they were there but very rarely actually seen.
> ...


From what locals told us down there only a few people had seen them over the years. I also saw a teeny tiny tortoise I have yet to identify. It was only about an inch and a half round. Cutest thing I ever saw. It was the extra mini version of the Galápagos tortoise. I didn't have the camera with me to get a picture of it and I didn't want to take any chances on disturbing it any more than I already had so I let it go back into hiding.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 11, 2019)

RodISHI said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...




It's the same here and also in Arizona New Mexico and California.  I just want to prove they are here. One thing a game warden who worked way ou in west Texas told me, he was a kid and lived In Southern California. He and his father claimed they say one up in a tree pretty close to town. He says he ever would have noticed it if it had not moved its tail.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 12, 2019)

Crixus said:


> I do believe in conspiracy theories. Something I have always been interested in is animals being in an area they were deemed extinct in. Like wolves in the lower 48 being extinct, yet they turn up there. So you know, that wolves were extinct down here was debunked in the 90's. I remember when bears weren't supposed to be in east Texas, but they are. Even the red Wolfe from Mexico is making a come back and as it turns out, their DNA is all through the coyotes here in my area. I do have to admit, the song dogs around here are pretty big compared to what I have seen elseware. I always assumed it was because they are better living close to humans. My main thing though is big cats, big cats in Texas, and one big cat In particular which is the North American Jaguar.
> 
> 
> North American jaguar - Wikipedia
> ...



A lot of times, when stuff goes extinct here or there. . .  

. . .and if the Aliens think that it can survive in a given area again, they will place it back into that area to see if it will thrive.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe in conspiracy theories. Something I have always been interested in is animals being in an area they were deemed extinct in. Like wolves in the lower 48 being extinct, yet they turn up there. So you know, that wolves were extinct down here was debunked in the 90's. I remember when bears weren't supposed to be in east Texas, but they are. Even the red Wolfe from Mexico is making a come back and as it turns out, their DNA is all through the coyotes here in my area. I do have to admit, the song dogs around here are pretty big compared to what I have seen elseware. I always assumed it was because they are better living close to humans. My main thing though is big cats, big cats in Texas, and one big cat In particular which is the North American Jaguar.
> ...




If that's the case,I'm positive they are here. It was the same with Cougars. They were supposed to be extinct here, but they are here. These big cats survive by not being seen. They aren't like coyotes, bears and wolves who will hit all the garbage cans on trash day. They are clever and rarely spotted even in the parts of their range where they are plentiful. I'm hopeing I'll be the guy who spots one and gets a fancy write up.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 25, 2019)

I think one of the reasons of the precedence of those animals seeing "again" when were supposed of being extincted, is not hidden survival but people who had them as pets or in cages and released them (escaped) later on.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 25, 2019)

Someone captured one getting a deer here in the Midwest recently on video. The big buck just barely escaped its grasp.


----------



## Crixus (Dec 26, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> I think one of the reasons of the precedence of those animals seeing "again" when were supposed of being extincted, is not hidden survival but people who had them as pets or in cages and released them (escaped) later on.




Could be. Why not? It's legal to own tigers here in my town. I know that's how they explain the big cats in England. With the Jaguars here at the border area of Texas, New Mexico and Arizona, all those areas are in the Jaguars natural range. I figure if they are there they will be definitively found here soon.


----------



## Crixus (Dec 26, 2019)

RodISHI said:


> Someone captured one getting a deer here in the Midwest recently on video. The big buck just barely escaped its grasp.




A jaguar, or a cougar. A cougar wouldn't surprise me at all. You hear about that hunter in Missuri who shot a yellow


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 26, 2019)

Crixus said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Someone captured one getting a deer here in the Midwest recently on video. The big buck just barely escaped its grasp.
> ...


No had not heard about the shot one. Did think of you when I saw that video though. Our connection was too slow so I didn't get it shared as it would have taken an hour or more just to get a chat box open.


----------



## Crixus (Dec 26, 2019)

RodISHI said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...




I believe you. Those big cats are the best at not being noticed. When I was a kid we lived in Iowa for a year or two. There was a man who owned about 500+- acres near Afton Iowa. It was pretty much the only woods in the area for a few miles. He would swear he saw a big cat cross his property twice a year. Everyone would say he was nuts because the area didn't have enough woods to hide the animal. I don't buy it now. I don't think they need an abundance of wilderness to exist. Here where I live now in Houston coyotes roam the streets every night. No woods anywhere close.


----------

